# Forum Game: Movie Trivia



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Just like the other games, I will start with a movie or TV show, and whoever's next must write another movie/tv show which begins with the last letter of the previous movie.... here's an example:

Person A: Gladiator
Person B: Romeo Must Die
Person C: Enemy of the State
and so on.....no repeats!

Lets begin with...naturally

The Big Lebowski


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> The Big Lebowski


 Indiana jones


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > The Big Lebowski
> ...


 Sex Lies and Videotape


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

evolution


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

National Treasure


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Eraser


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

man in black


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

King Pin


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Nightmare o Elm Street


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

top gun


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

n is Number


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

weezplz said:


> n is Number


 Rainman.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

EDIT: Nationa lampoons vacation.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

this ones difficult:
Reportages 66(degree symbol)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

weezplz said:


> this ones difficult:
> Reportages 66(degree symbol)


not the last letter.

New Jack City.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Y..that was simple haha


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You've got mail


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

Ladykillers


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sharpk said:


> Ladykillers


 Scarface.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ERNEST GOES TO CAMP!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Porkys


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Spiderman


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Spiderman


 New jack City


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Spiderman


 Why would you reply to your own post?

Anyways...

Not another teen movie


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman
> ...


 OH SNAP! YOU GOT DQ'ed!

XENON allready said that one!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > jerry_plakyda said:
> ...


 sorry my Bad, will go off yours then ...
[/QUOTE]Not another teen movie


> Endless Summer :rasp:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Red Dawn


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Never Ending Story


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

yellow submarine


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

E. T.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

The Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

sniper


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Revenge of the nerds


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

New Hope

"First Star Wars Movie"

This counts!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ed Wood


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dogg Day Afternoon


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

NFL Films - Super Bowl XXXVIII - New England Patriots Championship


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Patton


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The Phantoms


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> The Phantoms


 nope Filo, I beat you to it with Patton


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Patton


 Negotiator


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

yonam said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Patton
> ...


 Rat Race


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

fishofury said:


> yonam said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Enter The Dragon


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yonam said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > yonam said:
> ...


 Notting Hill


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> yonam said:
> 
> 
> > fishofury said:
> ...


 lion king


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

gremlins


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > yonam said:
> ...


Godzilla 
damn hypen beat me!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hyphen said:


> gremlins


 Star Wars


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

fishofury said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > gremlins
> ...


 Star Trek


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fishofury said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > gremlins
> ...


 space balls


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fishofury said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > gremlins
> ...


 Son in Law


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 what women want


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > fishofury said:
> ...


 the patriot


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 the last samurai


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sharpk said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Iron Eagle


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> sharpk said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


 top gun


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nightmare before christmas


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> nightmare before christmas


 edward scissor hands


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > nightmare before christmas
> ...


 Nismo, you're dq'd. top gun was already said and you didn't name a movie that began with the last letter of the previous post


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > nightmare before christmas
> ...


 S.O.B.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

brewsters millions (sorry ill try to redeam my self..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

singing in the rain


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> singing in the rain


 1941


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > singing in the rain
> ...


 101 dalmations


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Six Pack


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> Six Pack


 karate kid


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

karate kid


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

enter the dragon


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> karate kid


dude wheres my car?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> enter the dragon


??????


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Rocco Loves Jenna???

J/K

Rundown


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

red october


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> red october


 Reckless Kelly


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> red october


 NO!
You were too late Your DQ'd!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > red october
> ...


 young einstien


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Never say die


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> Never say die


 eight crazy days and nights


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

santa claus


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Shawshank redemtion
sp???


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

howard the duck


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

doesnt start with n dude.

norfolk


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

KIDS


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

sKuz said:


> KIDS


 starman


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Never say Never again


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

stardust


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

time cop


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Patch Adams


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

adams family


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> adams family


 huh?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Edit: sh*t I missed the last one.


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

> Patch Adams


Sword in the Stone


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

edward scissor hands


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

soulfood


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

down and out in beverly hills


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Soy Mojado y Que


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

exorsist


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

i messed up the flow


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

wtf?!?!!? w/e

osmosis jones (LOL)


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

some like it hot


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiempo de morir


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

rhinestone


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

enough with the spanish!!!!!

Rain man


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

no where to run


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

never say never again (007)


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

new jack city (or was that already said) wow! how many movies start with Y


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

young guns!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> enough with the spanish!!!!!


 Soy un profugo


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Orca


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

and the beat goes on (its a movie) (what is a profugo?)


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Its like running away from something, like a fugitive.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

prdemon said:


> and the beat goes on (its a movie) (what is a profugo?)


 novocaine


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Eight legged freaks


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Save the Last Dance


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Save the Last Dance


 exorcist


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

the last dragon


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

prdemon said:


> the last dragon


 Newsies!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Snakehead terror


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Return of the Jedi


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I, Robot


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

the titanic(been said?)


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

COLORS


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

somethhings gotta give (wife noted)


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

ET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

the toy


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Young Guns


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Shallow Hal


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord of the Rings(been said)?


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Something about mary


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

young guns 2


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

2 (haha, there really is a movie with that title.







)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

2 fast 2 furious (oooooooh SNAP)


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

HAHAH! I completely forgot about that one!

Surf Ninjas


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> HAHAH! I completely forgot about that one!
> 
> Surf Ninjas


 shanghai (k?)nights


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Spanglish


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Spanglish


 Hairspray


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn, you guys watch a lot of movies.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Young guns2


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Spanglish
> ...


 You got Serve


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Ernest goes to camp! lol!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yonam said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


except its you got serveD

which makes it.... Donnie Darko


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

oops,

Dungeons and dragons


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> yonam said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 I think i'ts Donnie Darko


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

confused said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > yonam said:
> ...


corrected, anyhow it doesn't effect the next person who would post....
so Donnie Darko it is and the letter is O.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> oops,
> 
> Dungeons and dragons


 Got that right man









Superman


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

savage messiah


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> savage messiah


 hellraiser


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Reign of fire


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ever after


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ever after


 Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > ever after
> ...


 white men can't jump


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Parasite


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> Parasite


 Evil dead


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

yonam said:


> Reddevill said:
> 
> 
> > Parasite
> ...


 Dreamcatcher!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

yonam said:


> Reddevill said:
> 
> 
> > Parasite
> ...


 damn.. i was going to say that..

Deer hunter.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> yonam said:
> 
> 
> > Reddevill said:
> ...


 Revelation :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nutty professor


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

prdemon said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > adams family
> ...


 i fucked it up....im drunk


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

richard gere


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

end of days(come on people)


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Starsky & Hutch


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

happy days


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

see no evil hear no evil(happy days what the f?)


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Superstar


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

ricochet


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

prdemon said:


> see no evil hear no evil(happy days what the f?)


 hahaha


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

the happy days kick ass, deal with it.


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> the happy days kick ass, deal with it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

gone_fishin_in_Mori0174 said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > the happy days kick ass, deal with it.


 so i married an axe murderer?

(sorry all there was in the previous post was a smilie)


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Lost Boys


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Goonies


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

cannon ball


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

munant ninja turtles


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Scream


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

heffer2028 said:


> Scream


 Mommy Dearest.

BUBBA - If you cant play by the rules, dont play.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> munant ninja turtles


 Dude, it's bad enough you replied to your own post, but you didn't even do it right.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Xenon said:


> heffer2028 said:
> 
> 
> > Scream
> ...


 Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

saturday night fever


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

rumble in the bronx


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

X-files


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

saturday night fever


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Resevior Dogs


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Straw Dogs


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Star Trek 6: Undiscoverd Country


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Star Trek 6: Undiscoverd Country :rasp:


 Younh sluts inc #3


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

30 days and nights


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

selena


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Airforce one


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Everest


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

terminator


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> terminator


 Robocop


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Predator 1 and or 2 if it's been said LOL


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Rainman


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Night of the living dead


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dude where's my car


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Rounders


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Saved!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

!Das Experiment


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> !Das Experiment


 The lion king


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Garfield


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Dogma


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Alamo


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

O Brother where art thou


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Universal Soldier


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rainman


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Death in # said:


> rainman


new jack city


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yentl (







btw!)


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, the fabulous stains


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Yentl (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Labyrinth


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Yentl (
> ...


 HANNIBAL!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Leaving Las Vegas.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sweet home alabama


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Alien (1,2,3 or 4: take your pick)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ninjas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Seven


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

edit... loooking at wrong page


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

naked gun


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The Shining


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Gothic


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Clerks


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Summer of Sam


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Memento


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

oceans 11


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Nosferatu


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

underworld























awesome movie


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

Rollerball


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Love & Basketball


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Lone Star state of Mind


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Dream with the fishes


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Scent of A Woman


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nmypho women lovers


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Summer of Sam


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> Summer of Sam


 Mars Attacks


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Serendipity


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Young Guns


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Red Dawn


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Night of the Roxbury


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Easy Money


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Life


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Elephant Parts


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

sandlot


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Total Recall


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Latin Heat 4


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

4 weddings and a funeral


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Lost world of jurassic park


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Kings of Comedy


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Young Sluts 3


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Young Sluts 3


 3 musketeers?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > Young Sluts 3
> ...


 sleeping beauty


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Young Sluts 2


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Stupid morons 2


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

2 swaJ


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> 2 swaJ :rasp:


 jeepers creepers


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Shock


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

End of days


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

silence of the lambs


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sammuri warrior


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

K-PAX


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

X-Men


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

New York Minute


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> New York Minute


 e.t.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

time bandits


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

south park: bigger longer un-cut


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tommyknockers


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

swordfish


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hunted


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

dumb and dumber


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> Stupid morons 2


 LOL funny


----------

